# Rifle Refinishing



## Pitweiler (Sep 9, 2014)

I probably need to have my Savage 110 refinished either before or after the season. Starting to get some small surface rust in spots. Normally wipes off with a cloth. 

Any places that do a good job refinishing? Thinking of cerakote. Something professional. Not something that just looks like spray paint. I'm in Cherokee County.

Thanks


----------



## Darien1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm looking for someone too, that can restore an old firearm


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 9, 2014)

Better plan on after the season, it's been my experience that's a six month process in some shops.


----------



## Revvv (Sep 9, 2014)

I enjoy refinishing older firearms. I enjoy the beauty of the wood and the new depth that bluing gives. The smile on the owners face is normally even more priceless.

I have never experimented with cerakote or I would tell you to send it my way.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Sep 10, 2014)

For now, get some Flitz to protect against rust.   A refinish will take time.  

T&F in Thomasville does refinishing.

Creakote is good stuff against rust.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 3, 2015)

I have done a couple myself. It is not too hard, and it is really satisfying to do it yourself. I started on simple things like, A single shot .410, and a .22 marlin. I have worked my skills up to tackle an old .870 next.


----------



## munchie3409 (Jan 7, 2015)

If you can build an oven large enough to fit your barrel action, you could DIY.

I've refinished many of my firearms over the years, but I still haven't built my baking oven.  My oven isn't large enough to do a barrel action, so I normally break down the action from the barrel.

Cerakote is the best DIY finish  being offered.  I haven't used Cerakote for my own DIY projects, but I've sent off firearms to have them Cerakoted.  It's much more durable compared to say KG Gunkote aka Norrell's Moly Resin.  

If you want something durable...avoid Duracoat.  You want a thermal cured finish.

I understand wanting to keep it local, but you may need to ship it to have good work done.  I know I sent my Sako TRG from PA to OR to have it cerakoted.  Turn around was fast and I was happy with results.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 7, 2015)

I know GA firing line in Marietta charges around $60 to creakote handguns, probably wouldn't be too much more for rifles.

Also, you could just acetone the barrel and hit it with some grill or engine block paint.  I did that to my .22 rifle with matte black paint.  I removed the stock and scope, and then the trigger group and bolt from the receiver, taped off the openings from the inside, and hung it from the garage door support.  Took my time and did 5 coats with an hour between coats, and then let it dry for 2-3 days without touching it.  It's held up great, is now weather proof on the exterior, and you can't even tell that it's paint and not just matte metal.  Grill and engine block enamels are rated for very high temps, and it won't blister or crack even on long range sessions. Very durable against scratches as well.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 8, 2015)

Got a gunsmith friend in Augusta that Cerekotes and is very reasonable. Does a fantastic job. PM me if you wish to have his contact #.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 12, 2015)

Send it to me. I do the steel and Pop does the wood.

Just for fun. 

You take care of material and shipping.
Best deal in town.


----------



## budmccarroll (Jan 18, 2015)

I second the ceracote.


----------

